# The Tasmanian Devil is 7 mths(pixs):



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful dogs! Is she a Hovahart too? (I've never heard of them before). She looks like a flat coated retriever to me.... I love swimming dogs!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I can't get over how big she is already. They are both beautiful and look so healthy.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs!! I love the first and last pic, especially!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Angelina said:


> Beautiful dogs! Is she a Hovahart too? (I've never heard of them before). She looks like a flat coated retriever to me.... I love swimming dogs!


Yes,she is a black Hovawart.The biggest difference with the FCR is their character.
A Hova is a guard dog and quite a bit heavier and taller than the flat!.The nose is also longer.To the family,they are similar as both breeds are very loving but that's where the similarities stop!.


C's Mom said:


> I can't get over how big she is already. They are both beautiful and look so healthy.


Yes she is growing way too fast!.


Ranger said:


> Gorgeous dogs!! I love the first and last pic, especially!


Thanks!.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful dogs. Love the pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, they're both so beautiful. I'm so intrigued with your Hovawarts-love seeing pictures of them and hearing all about them.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, very stunning dogs! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful, both of them. It's hard to believe she's just 7 months old, such a big girl already.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Beautiful dogs. Love the pictures.





CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures, they're both so beautiful. I'm so intrigued with your Hovawarts-love seeing pictures of them and hearing all about them.


Thanks!.
I love this breed like I did my golden!.


Bob Dylan said:


> Beautiful pictures, very stunning dogs! Thanks for the pics.


I agree with you as I do find them,stunning!.
I do miss my red golden,Priska and wish I could find them,in Fr,in that rich mahagony color,as I would get one,in a heartbeat.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

*Video*

Here is a video of a recall exercise,done when she was 6 mths old:
http://youtu.be/sCJwSDxwZ9I


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

So beautiful! I just love her!  
I guess you can say I have a love for the big black dogs!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

nellie'smom said:


> So beautiful! I just love her!
> I guess you can say I have a love for the big black dogs!


THANKS
Yes I love LH black dogs but I loved Priska.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

*More pixs:*

Love this head shot of Gaia:








The 2 together:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hovawart*

Hovarwart Mom

Your Dogs are just beautiful-what are their names?


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Love your dogs and your Gaia is stunning! They look like big ole cuddly bears, hard to believe they are a guarding dog. I would want to give each a big hug. Never heard of a Hovawart until I saw your posts. Beautiful dogs for sure


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow!!!! What beautiful dogs. The coat on them is just perfect. They're really great looking animals.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Hovarwart Mom
> Your Dogs are just beautiful-what are their names?


The black/Tan one is 9 yr old,Titus and the black one is Gaia.



Deber said:


> Love your dogs and your Gaia is stunning! They look like big ole cuddly bears, hard to believe they are a guarding dog. I would want to give each a big hug. Never heard of a Hovawart until I saw your posts. Beautiful dogs for sure


The boys are real teddy bears and very golden like,with the family.Extremely velcro to the ones,they love.
The breed was recreated with 4 breeds I love:
The GSD,The Leonberger,the Newfie and the Kuvaz so it could,only,turn out to be wonderful


kdmarsh said:


> Wow!!!! What beautiful dogs. The coat on them is just perfect. They're really great looking animals.


Thanks but for whatever reason,I find that healthy black coats,always,seem very shiny!.More so than other colors!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shiny*

Shiny is right-their coats are just gorgeous.
It is such a shame that there is such discrimination against black dogs-they are beautiful. So many die in shelters because people don't notice them!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Shiny is right-their coats are just gorgeous.
> It is such a shame that there is such discrimination against black dogs-they are beautiful. So many die in shelters because people don't notice them!


Sadly,you are right!.
Black dogs scare people while light colored ones don't.
I saw it,all the time with my golden and Titus.People went automatically to her .


----------

